# SV's Thread of Randomness



## ssvv227 (Jun 14, 2015)

This is TUNA, known as ssvv227 here on TBT. I've been thinking about opening a gallery-type thread for a while so here it is~~~ I like to try out different things plus recently I've acquired a bunch of new tutorials (yeah me!) On here I'll be posting some random doodles, practice, and various WIPs I happen to have on hand; these will not be limited to just chibis or to a specific style. Feel free to chat and comment, give suggestions/opinions on ways that I can improve. Feel free to ask me some totally random questions too: i.e. what kind of neighbours do you have and do you talk to them often? (they are Asians and some ethnic folks plus a Caucasian man; no I don't talk to them much) Thank you so much~~~


You can see more of my works by visiting my 




Feel free to pm me about RLC commissions, chibis start at $15 and everything else starts at $30. 



Spoiler: my random stuff



I think I've spent a good hour or two fiddling around with his face but somehow it still turns out looking a little funny...









Spoiler: randomness #2



A friend of mine sent me a drawing of some character he thought up...he turned out looking a bit more nerdy than scary so I helped him out a little.

This is what he drew...





and I tried...









Spoiler: some more portrait practice























Spoiler: graphic stuff



I made a banner and some buttons earlier thinking that I'd open a pixel shop to earn some emergency bells @@ I spend them as fast as I earn them.....but as of right now zzzzz
































Spoiler: my first digital attempt at an illustrated scene @@



I've always wanted to properly do a fully illustrated scene...so I did quickie to get myself into the mood...well someday zzz









Spoiler: da good old days






Spoiler: elementary stuff...just for fun



think these are the earliest...you can tell because they are so bad xD





my first coloured pencil lol





more sightly stuff...posting a bunch because I've a whole stack of them
























Spoiler: good memories from elementary years...note I didn't draw these



from my best friend





from my sister...she's been drawing but she wouldn't let me see any of her recent stuff





from a girl in my class...what I managed to get since her stuff was so popular among the girls back then...ignore my fail coloured pencil












Spoiler: cartooni mermaid













Spoiler: ink bb


















Spoiler: dragonfly boy


















Spoiler: scar draft













Spoiler: da dolls






Spoiler: draw a chibi in 1 layer, featuring Zane's Icy



I think I'm going to start drawing nose again...I like drawing dolls better~~~









Spoiler: Keitara's lurinari as a doll













Spoiler: kyukon's haneon akari



more doll~~












Spoiler: newest adopt, no name for her yet >.>













Spoiler: newish colouring style...bolder than before























Spoiler: the Capricorn









oh and he is not done yet









Spoiler: aria face wip





























Spoiler: a cat that my dad thought was a wolf


----------



## Keitara (Jun 14, 2015)

that man reminds me kinda of Levi from Shingeki no Kyojin ahah
but I don't think it looks funny? It's rather serious o-o
Anyways, it looks awesome! I really like his hair!
The drawing for your friend is awesome too ahah but in a different way x) It kinda looks really japanese.
random questions... ummm
do you have more than one toilet in your house?


----------



## ssvv227 (Jun 14, 2015)

thank you Keitara!

the man started out looking like somebody else though; and then he got a plastic surgery and somehow turned out to have a likeness to Levi @@

A to your random Q: we have 3 toilets in the house (2 upstairs and one downstairs)...handier that way xD


----------



## Money Hunter (Jun 14, 2015)

Omg amazing art :0

When did you get into digital painting?


----------



## cheezyfries (Jun 14, 2015)

whoa i love the new sign o.o that portrait of the person with the pink hair is awesome.. i was wondering if we could see a picture of tuna? she's so cute from all the art i've seen of her ^^


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 14, 2015)

love it!


----------



## ssvv227 (Jun 14, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> Omg amazing art :0
> 
> When did you get into digital painting?



thank you ^^

A: about 2 years ago? but I haven't been doing much digital until recently

- - - Post Merge - - -



cheezyfries said:


> whoa i love the new sign o.o that portrait of the person with the pink hair is awesome.. i was wondering if we could see a picture of tuna? she's so cute from all the art i've seen of her ^^



thanks cheezy <3

A: Tuna is actually an imaginary cat haha (she's loosely based on myself just because my mom said she feels very much like me)

- - - Post Merge - - -



p e p p e r said:


> love it!



thank you p e p p e r <3


----------



## Luminescence (Jun 14, 2015)

Ahhhh I love your portraits, sv <3
But does... does that demon have hair strings coming out of its eyes?


----------



## zeoli (Jun 15, 2015)

Ahhh, they're all so amazing looking.
I especially love the girl the portrait practice section.  She's so pretty.

Random question time!
If you could have any creature as a pet, which would you pick and why!


----------



## ssvv227 (Jun 15, 2015)

Luminescence said:


> Ahhhh I love your portraits, sv <3
> But does... does that demon have hair strings coming out of its eyes?



Thank you lumin <3 I love your portraits too and wish that I can buy them <3

A. from what I understand...yesu @@

- - - Post Merge - - -



Oliy said:


> Ahhh, they're all so amazing looking.
> I especially love the girl the portrait practice section.  She's so pretty.
> 
> Random question time!
> If you could have any creature as a pet, which would you pick and why!



Thank you Oily! I still need more practice with the portraits though...I'm still having wonky faces about half of the time >.>

A. I wish I could give a creative answer to this but I have a Lab baby already and he is just too attached to me for me to think of having any other pets


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 15, 2015)

random question: what's the meaning of your TBT user name?


----------



## veray (Jun 15, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> the man started out looking like somebody else though; and then he got a plastic surgery and somehow turned out to have a likeness to Levi @@



Fyi, it's Aomine Daiki hahahahahaha


----------



## ssvv227 (Jun 15, 2015)

p e p p e r said:


> random question: what's the meaning of your TBT user name?



well...i registered an account with the bell tree with the intention of getting some of the dlcs for my animal crossing game, which really belongs to my sister...ssvv227 is an idle attempt at that as it comprises of the initial letters of my sister's and my mayor's names; 227 is the mayor's birthday xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



veray said:


> Fyi, it's Aomine Daiki hahahahahaha



thank you for pointing that out laaaaa


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 15, 2015)

sobs,,, i love your paintings ugh ))): i cant wait to see more, theyre so beautiful <333


----------



## Pharaoh (Jun 15, 2015)

I love your art, your paintings are fantastic, and I love your logos and icons!


----------



## ssvv227 (Jun 15, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> sobs,,, i love your paintings ugh ))): i cant wait to see more, theyre so beautiful <333



thank you <3 <3 <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pharaoh said:


> I love your art, your paintings are fantastic, and I love your logos and icons!



i luv your art too... literally drooled when i first saw your DA...thank you <3 <3 <3


----------



## ssvv227 (Jun 18, 2015)

bloob


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jun 18, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> bloob



*drools without restraint on the beauty* Such talent<3 and it feels so serene and sweet : ) Not sure what the bear will do *hopes it's a bear xD*


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 18, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> bloob



absolutely amazing, i love this <3333
rlly captures the serenity of nature
considering that i love nature, i would totes frame this and put it up on my wall haha
great job!! ;a;


----------



## ssvv227 (Jun 18, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> *drools without restraint on the beauty* Such talent<3 and it feels so serene and sweet : ) Not sure what the bear will do *hopes it's a bear xD*



you've been so stealthy!!!!!!!!! thank you for the compliment and yes it is a bear xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ragdoll said:


> absolutely amazing, i love this <3333
> rlly captures the serenity of nature
> considering that i love nature, i would totes frame this and put it up on my wall haha
> great job!! ;a;



thank you so much <3 <3 <3 I love nature too and wish that I can capture its essence more precisely :')


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jun 18, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> you've been so stealthy!!!!!!!!! thank you for the compliment and yes it is a bear xD



I try lol, but you're welcome I love seeing magnificent pieces ever since college I love witnessing breathtaking scenes like this ^_^ I too would frame this and good to know haha xD


----------



## cheezyfries (Jun 18, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> bloob



omg that's so gorgeous and scenic, reminds me of studio ghibli for some reason.. i love how tuna looks so human fishing (that makes no sense but i really love her pose) o.o


----------



## ssvv227 (Jun 18, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> I try lol, but you're welcome I love seeing magnificent pieces ever since college I love witnessing breathtaking scenes like this ^_^ I too would frame this and good to know haha xD



aww thank you so much <3 hopefully I can produce even more breathtaking scenes <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



cheezyfries said:


> omg that's so gorgeous and scenic, reminds me of studio ghibli for some reason.. i love how tuna looks so human fishing (that makes no sense but i really love her pose) o.o



thank you cheezy <3 <3 i think tuna is supposed to be human-like except she is a cat (she likes to eat chocolate too, which makes no sense too in real life lol) i wish that i have enough talent to even work as an intern for one summer at studio ghibli *dreams*


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jun 18, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> aww thank you so much <3 hopefully I can produce even more breathtaking scenes <3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I look forward to it<3 So I can be in awe some more huhu^^


----------



## zeoli (Jun 18, 2015)

*grabby hands* Gimme your talent!!! Joking, I wouldn't dream of taking it away from you!

The last picture you posted is so pretty.  I really like the details of the grass the best. I can't do backgrounds to save my life @u@;


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 18, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> bloob



this is so beautiful!!!


----------



## Money Hunter (Jun 18, 2015)

I love the grass omg <3


----------



## Keitara (Jun 18, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> bloob



O---------------------------O
//faints
this is way too amazing. The background is just wow. And it's true that it has a Ghibli-vibe!
I especially love the mirroring in the water! *-*


----------



## ssvv227 (Jun 18, 2015)

Oliy said:


> *grabby hands* Gimme your talent!!! Joking, I wouldn't dream of taking it away from you!
> 
> The last picture you posted is so pretty.  I really like the details of the grass the best. I can't do backgrounds to save my life @u@;



Thank you ^^ I'm trying to get myself into the mood of doing a fully illustrated scene so I figure I'd start with something relatively simple and something that I am already familiar with haha

- - - Post Merge - - -



p e p p e r said:


> this is so beautiful!!!



Thank you <3 <3 <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Money Hunter said:


> I love the grass omg <3



Thank you <3 <3 <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Keitara said:


> O---------------------------O
> //faints
> this is way too amazing. The background is just wow. And it's true that it has a Ghibli-vibe!
> I especially love the mirroring in the water! *-*



*somebody do some cprrrrr*

Thank you <3 <3


----------



## Keitara (Jun 18, 2015)

is this a joke
elementary?
ELEMENTARY?!
EEEEEELEEEEMENTARY?!!!!!!!!!
HOW CAN YOU ALREADY DRAW THAT GOOD AS ELEMENTARY SCHOOL KID THIS CAN'T BE POSSIBLE
and your friends are good as hell tooo?!?! and you had so many kids in your school who drew in anime/manga style??? 
in my area nobody ever heard of it or look down on it/find it ridiculous and yet in your elementary school ..
@-@ seriously, for ELEMENTARY SCHOOL KIDS those drawings are amazing as hell!!!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 18, 2015)

oh wow thats beautiful... @A@ the detail is absolutely incredible <333 hgngng your art~~~


----------



## ssvv227 (Jun 18, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> oh wow thats beautiful... @A@ the detail is absolutely incredible <333 hgngng your art~~~



Thank you Shiro <3 <3 <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Keitara said:


> is this a joke
> elementary?
> ELEMENTARY?!
> EEEEEELEEEEMENTARY?!!!!!!!!!
> ...



Thank you <3 <3 and yes those were from my elementary school years haha I actually don't know if there were other kids that drew but those two just happened to be in my class; and that girl though, what I have wasn't even her best stuff; I'm just not good enough of a friend with her to get better stuff >.>


----------



## ssvv227 (Jun 19, 2015)

my 1-layer chibi challenge...am actually quite digging this style *prances off*


----------



## Keitara (Jun 19, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> my 1-layer chibi challenge...am actually quite digging this style *prances off*



//fluffs through the hair ; v ;
looks cool! Is it an alien? o-o


----------



## ssvv227 (Jun 19, 2015)

Keitara said:


> //fluffs through the hair ; v ;
> looks cool! Is it an alien? o-o



he is zane's oc actually  his name is icy and here's a mini bio that i somehow managed to dig up


----------



## ssvv227 (Jun 19, 2015)

think i went a little over with the shading and now she looks cartooni...but that's ok *paps myself*


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 20, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> my 1-layer chibi challenge...am actually quite digging this style *prances off*



looks awesome!!! I could stare at your work all day!!!!


----------



## iamnothyper (Jun 20, 2015)

i luv ur doll like cheebs :x


----------



## ssvv227 (Jun 20, 2015)

iamnothyper said:


> i luv ur doll like cheebs :x





p e p p e r said:


> looks awesome!!! I could stare at your work all day!!!!



Thank you <3 <3


----------



## Keitara (Jun 20, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> think i went a little over with the shading and now she looks cartooni...but that's ok *paps myself*


Wonderful hair ; v ; Her eyes are so deep~
Doess she have a name? ; o ;


----------



## ssvv227 (Jun 20, 2015)

Keitara said:


> Wonderful hair ; v ; Her eyes are so deep~
> Doess she have a name? ; o ;



Thank you ^_____________^ Her name is Aria (I didn't come up with the name)

and ta da~~~ still drawing dolls


----------



## Luminescence (Jun 20, 2015)

Awwwwhhh they're all so adorable! I like the last one the most, though. Leaf hair A+++++


----------



## ssvv227 (Jun 20, 2015)

Luminescence said:


> Awwwwhhh they're all so adorable! I like the last one the most, though. Leaf hair A+++++



Thank you <333 That adorable A++++ leaf hair belongs to the lovely Keitara~~

side note: I think I should start noting that some of these are other people's ocs...sweats...I kept on stealing people's ocs to do practice on


----------



## Keitara (Jun 20, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> Thank you <333 That adorable A++++ leaf hair belongs to the lovely Keitara~~
> 
> side note: I think I should start noting that some of these are other people's ocs...sweats...I kept on stealing people's ocs to do practice on



and the orginial design of the A++++++++++ leaf hair belongs to MC4pros, should I get you the pedigree xD

well I personally think it's alright without crediting, especially because some OCs might be bought from there, designed from here and what not. but some people might be a bit iffy about it.


----------



## ssvv227 (Jun 20, 2015)

Keitara said:


> and the orginial design of the A++++++++++ leaf hair belongs to MC4pros, should I get you the pedigree xD
> 
> well I personally think it's alright without crediting, especially because some OCs might be bought from there, designed from here and what not. but some people might be a bit iffy about it.



figured that I'd mention since she is your oc xD but those leaf bun-buns are sure adorable!


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 21, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> and ta da~~~ still drawing dolls



she's so beautiful!!!


----------



## Luminescence (Jun 21, 2015)

I like how we all used different amounts of plus signs.


----------



## ssvv227 (Jun 21, 2015)

p e p p e r said:


> she's so beautiful!!!



thank you p e p p e r haha

- - - Post Merge - - -



Luminescence said:


> I like how we all used different amounts of plus signs.



now i feel terrible for just having only 4x plus signs Dx


----------



## ssvv227 (Jun 22, 2015)

this is a throwback to one of my earlier experimental styles...still fiddling around with it (i fiddle around a lot @@)


----------



## ssvv227 (Jun 22, 2015)

a screen cap of my current wip zzz





the concept


----------



## Zane (Jun 22, 2015)

pets thread
I must remind you that I am absolutely in love with all of your art<3333 new wip lookin awesome


----------



## Aradai (Jun 22, 2015)

i followed you on tumblr! I love your art it's so detailed, the stuff you do is amazing.


----------



## ssvv227 (Jun 22, 2015)

Zane said:


> pets thread
> I must remind you that I am absolutely in love with all of your art<3333 new wip lookin awesome



pets your art thread too and thank you so much for the compliment <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aradai said:


> i followed you on tumblr! I love your art it's so detailed, the stuff you do is amazing.



thank you for the compliment ^___________^ still trying to improve


----------



## ssvv227 (Jun 25, 2015)

i actually can't quite tell how dark this piece is...the light in my room is messing with my eyes in their ability to judge and correct for lightness....

but anyways~~~went to see the lion king the musical the other day~~~just loved it!!


----------



## zeoli (Jun 25, 2015)

AHHH scarrrr...
beautiful job <3
I wish I could see the musical...I've wanted to see it ever since I was little haha.


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 26, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> i actually can't quite tell how dark this piece is...the light in my room is messing with my eyes in their ability to judge and correct for lightness....
> 
> but anyways~~~went to see the lion king the musical the other day~~~just loved it!!



love the colors & shadows


----------



## ssvv227 (Jul 2, 2015)

Oliy said:


> AHHH scarrrr...
> beautiful job <3
> I wish I could see the musical...I've wanted to see it ever since I was little haha.



Thank you so much for the compliment <3 I highly recommends it if you get a change to see it (get a good seat too so you can enjoy its full glory) And nothing beats that opening!!! GOOSE BUMPS

- - - Post Merge - - -



p e p p e r said:


> love the colors & shadows



Thank you p e p p e r ^_____________^ I was playing around with the lighting and shadow too and luckily the result didn't turn out too funny


----------



## Keitara (Jul 2, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> i actually can't quite tell how dark this piece is...the light in my room is messing with my eyes in their ability to judge and correct for lightness....
> 
> but anyways~~~went to see the lion king the musical the other day~~~just loved it!!




//steals the nose

it looks fabulous tuna  
I love the nose xD
Eyes and the lightning are great too *-*


----------



## ssvv227 (Jul 2, 2015)

I think I need to start flipping the canvas horizontally more often to check for things looking funny...it was a bit awkward since I'm too used to drawing traditionally T.T

anyways...more doll~~





- - - Post Merge - - -



Keitara said:


> //steals the nose
> 
> it looks fabulous tuna
> I love the nose xD
> Eyes and the lightning are great too *-*



Thank you *___________v____________*

*takes the nose back and put it back onto his face**that nose was specially tailored to fit his scarry scarry way; he can't be without his nose >;O


----------



## Keitara (Jul 2, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> I think I need to start flipping the canvas horizontally more often to check for things looking funny...it was a bit awkward since I'm too used to drawing traditionally T.T
> 
> anyways...more doll~~
> 
> ...



aah it's kyukon's Akari  Looks so nice! Love the eyes and the hair shading! 
btw MY nose >


----------



## ssvv227 (Jul 2, 2015)

Keitara said:


> aah it's kyukon's Akari  Looks so nice! Love the eyes and the hair shading!
> btw MY nose >



Thank you ^^ err the hair takes so long to do zzz and one of the eye keeps on looking wonky...

AND NU...don't touch his nose!


----------



## Money Hunter (Jul 3, 2015)

fabulous art as always <3


----------



## ssvv227 (Jul 3, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> fabulous art as always <3



Thank you ^___________^


----------



## ssvv227 (Jul 5, 2015)

doodly thing of my newest adopt ^w^ but i think i've broken her...she was so cute and innocent







also, if anyone's interested in rlc commissions, feel free to pm me but i'm sort of full at the moment
chibis start at $15 and other stuff start at $30


----------



## Beardo (Jul 5, 2015)

Dragonfly boy is so cute!


----------



## ssvv227 (Jul 6, 2015)

Beardo said:


> Dragonfly boy is so cute!



Thank you very much for the compliment ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

random question: is there a style that I should explore a bit more (doesn't need to be what i have already shown)?


----------



## ssvv227 (Jul 11, 2015)

new colouring style?

think i'm going to work on a half body example too later


----------



## Luminescence (Jul 11, 2015)

That new style looks so clean and pretty omg <333


----------



## ssvv227 (Jul 13, 2015)

Luminescence said:


> That new style looks so clean and pretty omg <333



waaa thank you <333

oh and i ended up recycling my head bust for the half body zzz


----------



## himeki (Jul 13, 2015)

The new colours are really nice!
god I wish I had moonee to spare!


----------



## ssvv227 (Jul 13, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> The new colours are really nice!
> god I wish I had moonee to spare!



thank you ^^

and don't we all wish we have $$$ T.T


----------



## ssvv227 (Jul 15, 2015)

for some reasons i feel like i haven't drawn guys in ages...anyways this is an "oc" that i sort of created for my cousin because she wants a male and Capricorn oc; he is aria (the mermaid)'s half brother and has a pet fish


----------



## Keitara (Jul 15, 2015)

wow it looks great!! The fish is so cute too ; v ;


----------



## Prabha (Jul 15, 2015)

holy goodness, I really love the second one XD
he's a very attractive oc >///<


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 16, 2015)

I love your art it is neato  c:
But really your art is really really great.


----------



## ssvv227 (Jul 16, 2015)

Keitara said:


> wow it looks great!! The fish is so cute too ; v ;



thank you <333 but i think this particular shade of yellow sort of makes him look like pikachu???

- - - Post Merge - - -



Prabha said:


> holy goodness, I really love the second one XD
> he's a very attractive oc >///<



thank you!! it is by request that he be...cough...half naked loooool 6 pack love

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nebudelic said:


> I love your art it is neato  c:
> But really your art is really really great.



i love your art too!! and all your ocs 

thank you so much for the compliment!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

mmm now that i think about it, i might change his colour scheme a bit because there is a bit too much brown on him >.> and i don't want to change his skin colour


----------



## p e p p e r (Jul 17, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> for some reasons i feel like i haven't drawn guys in ages...anyways this is an "oc" that i sort of created for my cousin because she wants a male and Capricorn oc; he is aria (the mermaid)'s half brother and has a pet fish



wow, these look so damn great!!!


----------



## ssvv227 (Jul 17, 2015)

p e p p e r said:


> wow, these look so damn great!!!



Thank you <333


----------



## iamnothyper (Jul 19, 2015)

moar abs plz. -rolls around-


----------



## ssvv227 (Jul 19, 2015)

iamnothyper said:


> moar abs plz. -rolls around-



sorry i'm back to drawing faces and trying out new shading @x@ i can't seem to get quite the effect that i want *cries*













(hopefully she hasn't started to seem like a creepy doll zzz)


----------



## inkling (Jul 19, 2015)

So pretty! I love the shading. It's especially nice in the first one


----------



## Keitara (Jul 19, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> sorry i'm back to drawing faces and trying out new shading @x@ i can't seem to get quite the effect that i want *cries*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@@ my mouth would drop but you turned me into a sushi roll... *rolls around because of awesomeness*


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 19, 2015)

why are you so good at everything

cries deeply over ur art


----------



## iamnothyper (Jul 19, 2015)

ohhh i love the shading of the first one *~*


----------



## ssvv227 (Jul 19, 2015)

thank you everyone for the nice comments ^////////v/////////^

ended up working on the portrait a bit more...these are still taking way longer than they should...the shading still isn't quite i was going for but i'll get it someday


----------



## Espurr (Jul 20, 2015)

Your elementary drawings rival the kawaii-factor of Sailor Moon.


----------



## ssvv227 (Jul 20, 2015)

Keitara said:


> @@ my mouth would drop but you turned me into a sushi roll... *rolls around because of awesomeness*



your mouth can still drop even if you get turned into a sushi roll @v@






- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirohibiki said:


> why are you so good at everything
> 
> cries deeply over ur art



so maybe some bewitched souls will spend some money on me so i can spend it on others @@ and paps you from the deepest of my heart

- - - Post Merge - - -



Espurr said:


> Your elementary drawings rival the kawaii-factor of Sailor Moon.



thank you ^^ i used to like sailor moon a lot and somehow i was a fan without even reading the manga nor watching the anime (i only watched a few episodes and a movie and that was about it)??

- - - Post Merge - - -

also another head wip...thinking of changing the hair because i'm not quite feeling how it's done right now


----------



## Keitara (Jul 20, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> your mouth can still drop even if you get turned into a sushi roll @v@
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DID YOU JUST SERIOUSLY DRAW ME INTO A SUSHI ROLL AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHH
you're too awesome XD I love it  Perhaps I should add a sushi roll-form to my OC?! I can make it her special attack..!

AND WHWJEFHFDJF your portraits are looking SO damn good! And 3d-like too!


----------



## ssvv227 (Jul 20, 2015)

Keitara said:


> DID YOU JUST SERIOUSLY DRAW ME INTO A SUSHI ROLL AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHH
> you're too awesome XD I love it  Perhaps I should add a sushi roll-form to my OC?! I can make it her special attack..!
> 
> AND WHWJEFHFDJF your portraits are looking SO damn good! And 3d-like too!



sure loooool a sushi form of keitara...now what's the special attack going to be??

and thank you for the compliment haha; i'm still a way to go to where i'd like to be


----------



## KainAronoele (Jul 21, 2015)

//steals all your beautiful art for myself
Thanks. Now, if you want it back you must draw me, ty <3


----------



## p e p p e r (Jul 21, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> also another head wip...thinking of changing the hair because i'm not quite feeling how it's done right now



holy **** this looks so great!!! that shading is amazing, i just love your unique style


----------



## ssvv227 (Jul 21, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> //steals all your beautiful art for myself
> Thanks. Now, if you want it back you must draw me, ty <3



go ahead and steal them looool don't forget to leave your wallet behind 

- - - Post Merge - - -



p e p p e r said:


> holy **** this looks so great!!! that shading is amazing, i just love your unique style



i've been going around stealing people's style haha (oops) it's good practice to try to replicate what others are doing

one of these days i'll be able to draw like THIS ToT


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 21, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> also another head wip...thinking of changing the hair because i'm not quite feeling how it's done right now



OMFG that shading so..so..so





/rubs hand on your face/ teach me thy ways
​


----------



## ssvv227 (Jul 21, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> OMFG that shading so..so..so
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you ^^ that was a lot of trial-n-error and re-watching tutorials and crying over other people's art


----------



## Keitara (Jul 21, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> sure loooool a sushi form of keitara...now what's the special attack going to be??
> 
> and thank you for the compliment haha; i'm still a way to go to where i'd like to be



she could begin to roll on the ground, and it smells so good that all the enemies are distracted, and then she rolls over them, causing them to collapse... like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can imagine it: the stairs has 1000 steps, and you're like on the 999th


----------



## ssvv227 (Jul 21, 2015)

Keitara said:


> she could begin to roll on the ground, and it smells so good that all the enemies are distracted, and then she rolls over them, causing them to collapse... like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



loooooooool

nah i don't think i'm even half way...i have barely begun doing backgrounds too >.>


----------



## ssvv227 (Jul 21, 2015)

i can do something like this too if i want to but sigh i'm not a shiny person


----------



## gnoixaim (Jul 21, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> i can do something like this too if i want to but sigh i'm not a shiny person



LOOKS LIKE SUCH A PRECIOUS BABY I WANT TO PICK UP AND SQUEEZE


----------



## p e p p e r (Jul 22, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> go ahead and steal them looool don't forget to leave your wallet behind
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



omg!  that artist is amazing!  I have no doubt you can get to that point... you are oozing with talent


----------



## Kirindrake (Jul 22, 2015)

*Slides in*

...YOUR ART IS ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL OMG ;U;' teach me your wayyysss

*Slips out*


----------



## Keitara (Jul 22, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> i can do something like this too if i want to but sigh i'm not a shiny person



but your shiny side is so gorgeousss T_T
You leave me no other choice!
*puts ssvv into a bag full of glitter and sparkles and runs off*


----------



## ssvv227 (Jul 30, 2015)

Keitara said:


> but your shiny side is so gorgeousss T_T
> You leave me no other choice!
> *puts ssvv into a bag full of glitter and sparkles and runs off*



cough ..... errrr i'm allergic to fairy dust @@ *now i am sick and cannot finish her*

- - - Post Merge - - -



gnoixaim said:


> LOOKS LIKE SUCH A PRECIOUS BABY I WANT TO PICK UP AND SQUEEZE



thank you ^^ and help yourself haha

- - - Post Merge - - -



p e p p e r said:


> omg!  that artist is amazing!  I have no doubt you can get to that point... you are oozing with talent



and now what i need is focus zzzz FOCUS aaaaaaa and thank you for the encouragement!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kirindrake said:


> *Slides in*
> 
> ...YOUR ART IS ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL OMG ;U;' teach me your wayyysss
> 
> *Slips out*



aaa thank you!!! i have no wayssss...i am sort of dyingggg and i haven't forgot about you yet...don't worry

- - - Post Merge - - -

and the latest portrait...feeling pretty good about this one, like i'm going somewhere ^____________^


----------



## KainAronoele (Jul 30, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> and the latest portrait...feeling pretty good about this one, like i'm going somewhere ^____________^



That's so beautiful!! 
To help with the roots. Add shadow to the scalp and up to  where the roots start.
(bad explanation, sorry... If you look in the mirror and pull your hair back you can see what I mean ^^ )
The rest is like, perfect <3 Very well done ~


----------



## Money Hunter (Jul 31, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> cough ..... errrr i'm allergic to fairy dust @@ *now i am sick and cannot finish her*
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



HOT


----------



## Amissapanda (Jul 31, 2015)

Really fantastic work! Your realism is especially breathtaking. I love the use of shadows and tones that you use in your shading and defining, as well. Great style!


----------



## Jas (Jul 31, 2015)

Your art is amazing! I love the detail done in the eyes. 
Random question: If you had to become an inanimate object, what would you be?


----------



## p e p p e r (Aug 3, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> and the latest portrait...feeling pretty good about this one, like i'm going somewhere ^____________^



are you kidding me????!!  omfg!!! that is GORGEOUS,  it's perfect in every way, I think you've even just stepped it up
to the next level with this one


----------



## ssvv227 (Sep 28, 2015)

Thanks to everyone's lovely comments ^^ sweats...haven't been on here for a while...

But: I would be an apple if I were to become an inanimate object. (Apple is the only thing that comes to my mind when I read the question) (A: If you had to become an inanimate object, what would you be?)

been really into painted stuff lately. goal is to finish a fullbody detailed render...sometimes soon...

this one is a trade with Ardrey...took me forever to get to it and finish it >.>


----------



## KainAronoele (Sep 28, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> Thanks to everyone's lovely comments ^^ sweats...haven't been on here for a while...
> 
> But: I would be an apple if I were to become an inanimate object. (Apple is the only thing that comes to my mind when I read the question) (A: If you had to become an inanimate object, what would you be?)
> 
> ...



O: that's so beautiful! (and slightly creepy.. but that's cuz of the button eye xD ) your painterly style is so amazing ~
And good to see you around again :3


----------



## biibii (Sep 28, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> Thanks to everyone's lovely comments ^^ sweats...haven't been on here for a while...
> 
> But: I would be an apple if I were to become an inanimate object. (Apple is the only thing that comes to my mind when I read the question) (A: If you had to become an inanimate object, what would you be?)
> 
> ...



its so beautiful!


----------



## derezzed (Sep 28, 2015)

I'm literally speechless... that shading is absolutely flawless, ssvv227 *-*
I'd be surprised if it didn't take such a long time for you to complete; your realistic drawing style is incredibly refreshing to see and is just so jaw-dropping.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 28, 2015)

I agree entirely with derezzed, SV! These are just GORGEOUS <3 your realism is stunningly refreshing to see : D


----------



## Knopekin (Sep 29, 2015)

All of these are really beautiful, amazing work


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 29, 2015)

I was like 30 quid????!!!! And then I saw the art........


----------



## ssvv227 (Oct 3, 2015)

Thank you everyone for the lovely comments ^^


----------



## acnladdict (Oct 3, 2015)

i love ur art, especially the coloring/shading. even if the pictures great, whenever i color something...i practically ruin it xD i have no sense of color


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 3, 2015)

Your work is stunning. I love all of it, true amazing talent.  I can't draw though I mess around with some graphic digital art here and there I would never post it like I do music but I LOVE it.!


----------



## ssvv227 (Oct 5, 2015)

HMCaprica said:


> Your work is stunning. I love all of it, true amazing talent.  I can't draw though I mess around with some graphic digital art here and there I would never post it like I do music but I LOVE it.!





acnladdict said:


> i love ur art, especially the coloring/shading. even if the pictures great, whenever i color something...i practically ruin it xD i have no sense of color



thank you ^^ i struggle sometimes with colouring too. i think i'm stronger with lines and coming up with a general idea. i'm still trying to figure out colours and especially lighting though. there are artists whose works i see and i am just awed by the "rainbow" they use and yet all the colours blend so subtly and nicely together

- - - Post Merge - - -

side rant...my driver just got upgraded to windows 10 and my paint sai does nothing but lag now >.>


----------



## KainAronoele (Oct 5, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> side rant...my driver just got upgraded to windows 10 and my paint sai does nothing but lag now >.>


That's weird D: it may be your type of driver/computer then. I'm not sure, but my Sai actually lags less with it. Only problem I have now is that my laptop decides to restart on its own, with very small notice, so I've lost 2 WIPs cuz of it.


----------



## Munna (Dec 1, 2015)

This is great stuff, and a bit different from many artists on here.


----------



## ssvv227 (Dec 2, 2015)

Munna said:


> This is great stuff, and a bit different from many artists on here.



Thanks for even digging out my thread and for the compliment ;v; I've been so all over the place lately.


----------



## Munna (Dec 3, 2015)

You're welcome!  I'm sorry to hear that. (you are all over the place)  I hope you are feeling better soon. I know the feeling!


----------



## ssvv227 (Dec 6, 2015)

i feel like i'm getting lazier and sloppier with commissions... >.>



Spoiler: might not be safe for work


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Dec 6, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> i feel like i'm getting lazier and sloppier with commissions... >.>
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: might not be safe for work



HOFDHFIADIAJDGOISDKJGLSDJGKSDJGLK!!!!!!!!!!!!! SO SEXY LIKE OMFG >////< How is this sloppy omg ;v ;???? Fabulous imo :')


----------



## jiny (Dec 6, 2015)

wow you're really talented!! when did you start drawing digitally?


----------



## ssvv227 (Dec 6, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> HOFDHFIADIAJDGOISDKJGLSDJGKSDJGLK!!!!!!!!!!!!! SO SEXY LIKE OMFG >////< How is this sloppy omg ;v ;???? Fabulous imo :')



thank you <333 but it's because something fully rendered would look like this >.> i need to get myself together!!!



Spoiler: open me











- - - Post Merge - - -



Sugarella said:


> wow you're really talented!! when did you start drawing digitally?



thank you <3 i started doing more digital stuff right around march this year? but i've done a fair bit of traditional before that. i think i've improved a bit haha



Spoiler: technically old stuff


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Dec 6, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> thank you <333 but it's because something fully rendered would look like this >.> i need to get myself together!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh gosh well I can't see the difference but I have an affinity for good looking men lmfao xD But you're absolutely welcome <3 Best of luck with future pieces : )


----------



## Zane (Dec 7, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> i feel like i'm getting lazier and sloppier with commissions... >.>
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: might not be safe for work





ssvv227 said:


> Spoiler: open me



-fans self-
those both look great to me *_* hahah 
I hope you can get back to where you wanna be with yr art though! it's always fabulous in my eyes ❤


----------



## ssvv227 (Dec 8, 2015)

Zane said:


> -fans self-
> those both look great to me *_* hahah
> I hope you can get back to where you wanna be with yr art though! it's always fabulous in my eyes ❤



thank you so much <3 well the eventual goal is to do a "realistic" full painting so i've been backtracking a little to get myself to draw something more than just a floating head...sweats


----------



## KainAronoele (Dec 9, 2015)

Hot damn, that piece isn't sloppy o -o though that... //chokeahemcough crotchular area is uhm.. interested.. xD
Nice piece though, the hair and face is super cool. I double thumbs up lol.


----------



## ssvv227 (Dec 15, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Hot damn, that piece isn't sloppy o -o though that... //chokeahemcough crotchular area is uhm.. interested.. xD
> Nice piece though, the hair and face is super cool. I double thumbs up lol.



Thank you ^_______^


----------



## ssvv227 (Dec 26, 2015)

didn't really do any christmas doodles but did end up doing a doodle on christmas day haha...finally finished with the secret santa; i was really surprised by the number of people participating (we have over 40!) and at some point i got really concerned about making sure that everyone submits their gift on time but that was a lot of fun x)))







Spoiler: wip with some input from my mom and sister...i mean it was the christmas day


----------



## Keitara (Dec 26, 2015)

it looks so amazing sv ♥

especially the eyes, the lips and the bell caught my eye :'D


----------



## ssvv227 (Dec 30, 2015)

Keitara said:


> it looks so amazing sv ♥
> 
> especially the eyes, the lips and the bell caught my eye :'D



thank you <3333

--------------------------friendly divider-----------------------

as things go, when i'm in the mood, i draw the same character again and again and again...


----------



## KainAronoele (Dec 30, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> thank you <3333
> 
> --------------------------friendly divider-----------------------
> 
> as things go, when i'm in the mood, i draw the same character again and again and again...



Omg, that's such an adorable style! :0


----------



## ssvv227 (Dec 31, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Omg, that's such an adorable style! :0



thank you so much ^^


----------



## ssvv227 (Jan 1, 2016)

zip...oops


----------



## ssvv227 (Jan 10, 2016)

another chibi~~~


----------



## himeki (Jan 10, 2016)

ssvv227 said:


> thank you <3333
> 
> --------------------------friendly divider-----------------------
> 
> as things go, when i'm in the mood, i draw the same character again and again and again...



CUTE

- - - Post Merge - - -



ssvv227 said:


> another chibi~~~



EVEN CUTER


----------



## Veggiesaurus (Jan 10, 2016)

ssvv227 said:


> thank you <3333
> 
> --------------------------friendly divider-----------------------
> 
> as things go, when i'm in the mood, i draw the same character again and again and again...



This is fantastic and now I'm dead of cute.


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 10, 2016)

ssvv227 said:


> another chibi~~~



Tuna, this is so perfect i don't even know what else to say.  i just love seeing any of your work <3


----------



## Zane (Jan 12, 2016)

aaa those last couple chibis you posted are beautiful<333 I love the witchy one's boots.


----------



## ssvv227 (Jan 12, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> CUTE
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



thank you evvie ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Veggiesaurus said:


> This is fantastic and now I'm dead of cute.



thank you ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



p e p p e r said:


> Tuna, this is so perfect i don't even know what else to say.  i just love seeing any of your work <3



thank you pepper! still trying to perfect how i shade chibis in sai but i'm pretty happy with the way she comes out haha

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zane said:


> aaa those last couple chibis you posted are beautiful<333 I love the witchy one's boots.



thank you zane! <3 that style sort of just invented itself but i'm pretty happy with it so far haha...yes i love the witchy's floral boots but sobs she is not my character lol her boots are indeed very cute!


----------



## KainAronoele (Jan 12, 2016)

Please take all my Rupees..


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 12, 2016)

So absolutely, amazingly, way off the charts on cuteness and talent it should be illegal! 
I am literally shaking my head in wonder!!!


----------



## ssvv227 (Jan 13, 2016)

KainAronoele said:


> Please take all my Rupees..



loool sorry i only take usd 

- - - Post Merge - - -



The Pennifer said:


> So absolutely, amazingly, way off the charts on cuteness and talent it should be illegal!
> I am literally shaking my head in wonder!!!



thank you ^^ hopefully i can get better still


----------



## KainAronoele (Jan 14, 2016)

ssvv227 said:


> loool sorry i only take usd
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



You tempt me > .>


----------



## ssvv227 (Mar 8, 2016)

it's been a while but at last i kicked myself hard enough to draw something...the colours look a bit funny but i gave up trying to figure out how to fix it.....and at last i managed to put some clouds up in the background x)

but...don't know if it's because i haven't logged onto tumblr in a while...i couldn't log on to my old account anymore??? or so far i haven't figured out how to =.=


----------



## Zane (Mar 8, 2016)

omg it's been too long since I've seen your lovely art! I'ma just stare at this for awhile


----------



## EtchaSketch (Mar 8, 2016)

your art is literally my favorite on this site and probably ever ughhhh<33


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 9, 2016)

so glad to see you back.  the lighting and colors look beautiful.  honestly so amazing...


----------



## ssvv227 (Mar 9, 2016)

Zane said:


> omg it's been too long since I've seen your lovely art! I'ma just stare at this for awhile



thank you zane <3 it's good to see you around still too! looking forward to seeing more of your art as well xD

p.s. your lineup is beautiful xDDD

- - - Post Merge - - -



EtchaSketch said:


> your art is literally my favorite on this site and probably ever ughhhh<33



thank you etcha <33 but nah there are too many talented artists out there x)))

- - - Post Merge - - -



p e p p e r said:


> so glad to see you back.  the lighting and colors look beautiful.  honestly so amazing...



thank you pepper as always x) <33


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 9, 2016)

Awesomee


----------



## Zane (Mar 10, 2016)

ssvv227 said:


> thank you zane <3 it's good to see you around still too! looking forward to seeing more of your art as well xD
> 
> p.s. your lineup is beautiful xDDD



hue i'm casually skidding into another block. I hope to see more from you though! ;D I will linger on this thread as long as it takes.
And thank u hahah I wanted to sell these peaches but I'm starting to get attached to the cute fruit butts. :'/


----------



## ssvv227 (Mar 10, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Awesomee



Thank you ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zane said:


> hue i'm casually skidding into another block. I hope to see more from you though! ;D I will linger on this thread as long as it takes.
> And thank u hahah I wanted to sell these peaches but I'm starting to get attached to the cute fruit butts. :'/



pat you...you'll skid out of it soon enough!

i drew this the other day though...i messed up on the shadows so it's back to the drawing board haha...but above all i need more discipline...





i've been wanting to sell my apple but since it's all that i've left, i've got sort of attached...ooops


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 10, 2016)

ssvv227 said:


> Thank you ^^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


 I love your art so much! I gaze with wonder on how you capture the beauty of light and shadow and your creativity ... I am sending you a gift in admiration ... A light of inspiration in the form of an ancient candle ... Lol  
If I could ever hope to produce this kind of art even fractionally as good, I would be over the moon!


----------



## ssvv227 (Mar 12, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> I love your art so much! I gaze with wonder on how you capture the beauty of light and shadow and your creativity ... I am sending you a gift in admiration ... A light of inspiration in the form of an ancient candle ... Lol
> If I could ever hope to produce this kind of art even fractionally as good, I would be over the moon!



thank you again for the good thought and the ancient flame x))) and really, there are talents out there that i'd die to be! aren't we all at some point pale imitators of some higher talents haha but i'm sure one day you'll be over the moon!

and some lighting practice...i followed a tutorial because...well...i need to...


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 12, 2016)

ssvv227 said:


> thank you again for the good thought and the ancient flame x))) and really, there are talents out there that i'd die to be! aren't we all at some point pale imitators of some higher talents haha but i'm sure one day you'll be over the moon!
> 
> and some lighting practice...i followed a tutorial because...well...i need to...



OMFG such sexy lighting practice : O looking through and seeing your new pieces is always lovely btw : D and those chibis some pages back <3


----------



## ssvv227 (Mar 12, 2016)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> OMFG such sexy lighting practice : O looking through and seeing your new pieces is always lovely btw : D and those chibis some pages back <3



Awww thank you so much ♡ chibis are fun to do once in a while, but every time i come back to draw them they look somewhat different oops


----------



## ssvv227 (Mar 20, 2016)

i'm guessing that this sort of qualifies as a doodle piece?? i've put some efforts into designing his outfit i really did...






adding a ref sheet...


----------



## ssvv227 (Mar 21, 2016)

the gun turned out better than expected so there's that x) the way that there's a lens flare at all probably defies physics but it looks sort of cool??


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 21, 2016)

ssvv227 said:


> thank you again for the good thought and the ancient flame x))) and really, there are talents out there that i'd die to be! aren't we all at some point pale imitators of some higher talents haha but i'm sure one day you'll be over the moon!
> 
> and some lighting practice...i followed a tutorial because...well...i need to...



mind blown!!!!


----------



## ssvv227 (Mar 21, 2016)

p e p p e r said:


> mind blown!!!!



thank you pepper ^^


----------



## Zane (Mar 21, 2016)

Your coloring is soo gorgeous. QQ that lighting practice<3


----------



## ssvv227 (Apr 2, 2016)

Zane said:


> Your coloring is soo gorgeous. QQ that lighting practice<3



Thank you Zane <333

- - - Post Merge - - -

chubby chibi doodle the other day...was trying to figure out if there's a chibi style that i can draw relatively quickly and the result is...maybe???






plus more doodles


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Apr 2, 2016)

ssvv227 said:


> Thank you Zane <333
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Those doodles and that chibi style, so beautiful :'D


----------



## himeki (Apr 2, 2016)

i spy blade and soul
love the first chibi style!


----------



## ssvv227 (Apr 8, 2016)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Those doodles and that chibi style, so beautiful :'D



Thank you as always ^________^

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> i spy blade and soul
> love the first chibi style!



Thank you Evvie and no you didn't ;P



Spoiler: OOPS...making things unnecessarily complicated


----------



## zeoli (Apr 8, 2016)

> Spoiler: OOPS...making things unnecessarily complicated



Cute <33


----------



## ssvv227 (Apr 8, 2016)

Oliy said:


> Cute <33



thank you oliy <3 good luck with your sprite shop too!!


----------

